# General beekeeping > Bee health >  American Foulbrood Research

## prakel

While we in Britain will probably never see any benefits which ultimately result from this research it's  still quite an interesting read:

http://cen.acs.org/articles/92/web/2...-New-Hope.html




> The deadly disease American foulbrood threatens honeybeesand therefore human food suppliesacross the globe. But new hope may come from a set of natural products recently discovered by chemists in Germany: The compounds they isolated from the bacterium responsible for American foulbrood give clues about how the disease kills and point to molecular targets for combating it.

----------


## busybeephilip

This is interesting and very relevant in todays climate.  We badly need new antibiotics as the traditional ones are being rendered useless by the continued emerging resistant strains of bacteria in our hospitals

----------

